# How do I reverse a motor?



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Howdy all! I'm pondering building a retractable video screen using an ice cream maker motor, and I'm wanting to know how I would go about reversing the motor so it goes forward AND backward. Can this be done with a simple 2-way switch? or does it need to be a 3-way?

I'll need to be able to hook up each direction separately to a power source so I can turn them on and off independently. So, UP needs to have it's own power, and DOWN needs to have it's own power as well.

Any suggestions? Or should I go another direction completely?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm curious about how easily an A/C motor can be reversed. If it was a D/C motor it would be a relatively simple setup. I suspect there is more to it than adding switches, especially if it's an induction coil Motor. I'll be watching the thread for other replies.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you would need a reversable motor running ac...Have you thought about a small winch like those used on ATVs, Already reversable and more than powerfull enough to handle the load...


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

charlie1s said:


> I'm pretty sure you would need a reversable motor running ac...Have you thought about a small winch like those used on ATVs, Already reversable and more than powerfull enough to handle the load...


I'm really looking to do this dirt cheap. I imagine a small winch motor would be more expensive than I am willing to spend.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

why not make a winch from a wiper motor. the wiper motor should have enough torque to move the screen


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Keep your eye open for one of those little jeeps that kids ride around in. you see them quite often on the curb or I have even gone up to a house that i noticed one sitting unused for a year and got it for free. these are 12 volt motors with 2 speeds and have a reversing switch and great torque. we used one to raise and lower a giant spider up and down a 70 foot zip line it worked great.


----------



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

This might be a simple fix for you or at least food for thought.
http://www.youtube.com/user/hyperflexharrington5?feature=mhsn#p/c/9A18C47CD93EAEB6/8/32IWUPF7Bsk


----------

